# Wishing well



## Mike Hassler (Nov 20, 2017)

Made entirely of pallet wood. Wife wanted it for her garden. 3ft tall ,base 15inch diameter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2017)

Cute! I moved it to finished projects for you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a perfect project for pallet wood! Well done.


----------



## TimR (Nov 21, 2017)

Nicely done...very nice.


----------

